# Ready



## seta

Hi! Anytime I have to use the word "ready" in Arabic I get confused. 
I know that there are several ways to say it: جائز حاضر مستعد
But which one shall I use in the following sentence? 
THE DOCUMENTS WILL BE READY NEXT WEEK

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AndyRoo

I think جاهز is the best option here (=done and ready). حاضر might be OK too.
مستعد means ready to do something, so I don't think it works here.


----------



## إسكندراني

حاضر is not OK, because it doesn't mean ready, it means present.
جاهز is ready.


----------



## zicozac

*الوثائق ستكون جاهزة ( في ) الأسبوع المقبل | القادم


*


----------



## seta

Thank you everybody for your help!


----------



## Abu Talha

جاهز, if it is the اسم الفاعل, does not seem to be connected to the verb جَهَزَ which, as far as I can see, means to finish off an opponent (or to deliver a coup de grace). The sakhr version of لسان العرب says جاهز may be عامّية.


> الجاهز المهيَّأُ أو هي عاميَّة


Even if it means مهيأ I would think it would have to do with being in possession of one's جهاز, being closer to the اسم المفعول of جهّز. The corresponding English word would be "equipped" or "outfitted" I think.

What do you think of the word مُعَدّ? It would mean prepared (passive), which may be closer to the intended meaning.

ستكون الوثائق مُعَدَّةً في الأسبوع القادم.

EDIT: Maybe you could also say الوثائقُ سيَتِمُّ إعدادُها في الأسبوع القادم. I don't know if either of these are idiomatic; maybe others can comment.
EDIT2: or maybe even "... سيَتمّ إتمامُها"


----------



## seta

Hi Dee, 
thank you very much for your suggestions. I think mu'addun belows like musta'iddun, and it needs "li", as in the example: Ana mu'addatun li-lkhurug. But I am not sure about it.


----------



## cherine

I doubted about جاهز being colloquial myself, but didn't check.

There's a difference between مُعَدّ (prepared) and مستعد (ready).
You can say that you're مستعد(ة) للخروج but not معدّ(ة) للخروج. 
And you can say that الوثائق ستكون معدة الأسبوع القادم with no need for a preposition.


----------



## Abu Talha

I hope this thread is broad enough to discuss all meanings of "ready". 

A while back, I was searching for Arabic words with this meaning. For "ready" which means being in a ready state, I thought the root "هـ ي ء" was perfect because, as لسان العرب says:


> الهَيْئَةُ والهِيئةُ: حالُ الشيءِ وكَيْفِيَّتُه.


indicating that it is an internal state of readiness. This is as opposed to being prepared (in the active intransitive) (مستعد) which means having taken the preparations (عُدّة) to be able to do something.

However, the only اسم الفاعل/المفعول that is commonly used with this meaning from the root "هـ ي ء" is the passive مهيَّأ. 

هَيِّئ is (even classically) used to mean "حَسَنُ الهيئة" only. While the verb تهيأ exists, its اسم الفاعل: متهيِِّئ is quite rare. Wehr does not list it among the commonly used active participles for this root. Do you think this may be because جاهز is very commonly used nowadays and has supplanted متهيِِّئ which could have been used classically (Not that I've read much but I haven't come across it much in classical usage either)? 

Would it be strange if I were to use متهيِِّئ for "ready" in, for example, these sentences:

"I'm ready to go."
"He's always ready for anything."

The reason I'm uncomfortable with using the passive مهيَّأ is because that would imply that there is an unknown agent who put the subject in that state. Is this a valid scruple or not?

Thanks!


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes it would be strange, unless you make it absolutely clear what you mean. MSA would just use جاهز, and جهّز and تجهيزات etc.


----------



## Abu Talha

إسكندراني said:


> Yes it would be strange, unless you make it absolutely clear what you mean. MSA would just use جاهز, and جهّز and تجهيزات etc.


Thanks. What about مُهَيَّأ? If I say:

أنا مهيأ للذهاب
دائما هو مهيأ لأي شيء

Does that sound fine? Or should مهيأ only be used with passive meaning?


----------



## Tracer

إسكندراني said:


> حاضر is not OK, because it doesn't mean ready, it means present.
> جاهز is ready.



Iskandrani:  I was under the impression that حاضر in EA could mean "ready".  

I know that it can mean something like "OK".

*"Addeenee al felus, ba'a !"  "Hadhir, ya effendi."

*Maybe it's no longer used this way anymore.


----------



## rayloom

daee said:


> Thanks. What about مُهَيَّأ? If I say:
> 
> أنا مهيأ للذهاب
> دائما هو مهيأ لأي شيء
> 
> Does that sound fine? Or should مهيأ only be used with passive meaning?



muhayya2 more commonly refers to "prepared". Something is prepared for something (or with something).
On the other hand, I don't find mutahayyi2 strange at all. You can say أنا متهيئ للذهاب.


----------



## Abu Talha

Thank you.


----------



## إسكندراني

Tracer said:


> Iskandrani:  I was under the impression that حاضر in EA could mean "ready".
> 
> I know that it can mean something like "OK".
> 
> *"Addeenee al felus, ba'a !"  "Hadhir, ya effendi."
> 
> *Maybe it's no longer used this way anymore.


It means OK in Egypt, but you still haven't suggested how it could mean 'ready'...
Maybe you're confusing it with Egyptian حضّر which turns into a noun like this: الأكل متحضّر عالطرابيزة

حاضر means present in Egyptian and Formal


----------



## Abu Talha

إسكندراني said:


> It means OK in Egypt, but you still haven't suggested how it could mean 'ready'...


If it's anything like how it's used in Urdu, it could mean "[I'm] here, (at your bidding.)", similar in usage to how لبّيك was used classically.


----------



## AndyRoo

Here's a sentence I found where حاضر seems to mean "ready":
باتت القمم *حاضرة* لتمنح هواة التزلج موسمًا ربيعيًا


----------



## إسكندراني

That sentence sounds strange to me; I would use جاهزة... in any case maybe it's used more in other countries.


----------



## Abu Talha

Just some new information to add to this thread:

I found a new word today, متحفِّز , which means being ready to do some action. A possible example is sprinters on their marks waiting for the fire of the starting gun.


----------



## cherine

This won't work with documents being ready. As the example you gave shows, this verb/adjective is used with being ready to attack or jump or run. Like تحفز للهجوم or something like that.


----------



## إسكندراني

متحفّز is to be motivated - 'ready to pounce' as cherine said .


----------

